# Vortex Riflescope Rings - High Height



## bthewilde

Hey all, I bought these because I didn't really know what I was doing and now that I do, they don't suite my needs. It is the High Height Set, they went on an AR, and now right off. No scratches or anything, all hardware and extra hardware are accounted for, pretty much new! I'm just out of my return window at Cabelas and don't have another use for them. $30 picked up in person, $35 shipped to you after 1/5 (we got the Rona). HMU and drop me your number, I'll text you. 
Here is Cabelas Link - https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/vortex-pro-series-30mm-scope-rings


----------



## kirapodocumira

Thanks for the information.


----------



## laurameida

My brother bought some riflescope rings a few years ago without knowing that those were not the ones he needed for his hunting rifle. He kept one for him and sold the other ones for half the price he bought them. He bought a new vortex riflescope ring this week and wanted to compare the height between the older one and the new one. I told him it was a waste of time to make a height comparison. He never wants to listen to me even when he knows I am right. He was thinking of selling the old scope ring, but it will be at a much lower price, and he knows that well.


----------



## bthewilde

I thought I took this down! They sold to a friend. 
Thanks.


----------

